# English Buff a Orpingtons - eggs on the way!



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am finally getting some English Buff Orpington Hatching Eggs! Hoping for a great safe shipment and a good hatch! These have been on my chicken list for a while, to replace my American buffs! G and G poultry has a line from a Greenfire Farms that is reasonable on pricing. $60 for 6+ eggs, plus shipping. He even has some heritage RIR and is going to add in a few of those eggs for not much more! I am over excited, and just hoping it does not turn to disappointment. As far as I know, I will be one of the first, if not the first, breeder of the English Buffs in Texas! I know I cannot find any local for sale. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats Jim! That's about 12-$13 an egg? I know you will be nervous incubating those! Good luck with them!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, but, the other prices I find are $100 for 6 eggs or $300 for 12, plus shipping!


Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

But, I still want to get one more bloodline, if I can find one, to blend in.


Jim


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> But, I still want to get one more bloodline, if I can find one, to blend in.
> 
> Jim


shipped eggs can be tough to hatch

how many chicks did you end up with?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I missed it.. How did it go Jim? The gal I bought my blue isbars from in Cedar Creek raises several different colors of English orps but I believe her buffs might only be 50%, don't quote me though. We met in the middle so I didn't get a chance to see them.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The 4 I got to hatch from G and G will sadly end up being meals, they all have green legs......they should not be green. But, I did get others from Owl Meadow, and have 18 growing out of those. . Here are pics of the G and G, stay clear of them, no way they can be GFF stock!




















Jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

How odd about the legs! 

Have anymore pics of the 18 you have growing out, Jim? I am still learning about the breed standard (American vs English) and since bloodlines aren't really something a lot follow here, I'm just trying to go by "look" of the bird. Just for me own education and Orpington eye candy hehe.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

ouch! So sorry! yes.. pics plz! going crazy waiting for the next two weeks with LW's eggs in the bator and under broody


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is a pic of the second batch.








These are normal.

Jim


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Here is a pic of the second batch.
> View attachment 16340
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking boy

it's sad that people allow money to turn them into bandits


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, it is. When I went to the imported Orpington Facebook page and asked about the legs, several people amused if they came from the "ebay seller" and I said yes, but knew right away my suspicions were correct. I also learned that GFF only sold the imported buff Orpingtons they had to a handful of people in a public auction, and this guy was not one of them. I guess at least by the time they grow out, they should make good freezer birds, they better be tasty!

I am wanting to get a few from Heirloom Orpingtons to mix in with my current stock that I am growing out, they have some NICE birds!


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

aww beautiful!!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful, Jim! Love the fluffing. My pullets seem a bit more streamlined than that, but more that shape, whereas my boy is very obvious "American" typing. Hopefully by combining the two and getting more stock over the next couple years I can get closer to my own interpretation on the SoP and have the more English typing.


----------

